# Cub cadet EX450



## ex-aviator (Apr 9, 2016)

is there an alternative oil for CC hydraulic oil


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ex-aviator,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

This subject has been beaten to death on the internet, with no consensus that I can see as to what the correct solution is. Some guys are using Shell Rotella oil, which is what I use in all of my engines. I have a John Deere Z-Trac mower that uses 15W-40 oil as a hydraulic fluid.
_____________________________________________________________

Your tractor should take Yanmar TF500 hydraulic fluid. Can you confirm this? I found the following statement on the internet: 

"Yanmar TF500 is Castrol UTF with red color additive per Yanmar".


----------

